# Kaguya (Naruto) vs Kaguya (Touhou)



## TedMk2 (Jun 27, 2014)

Since it's the shit all the cool kids are talking about right now, and the NEET princess doesn't seem to ever get any threads here.

Alternative scenario: Kaguya and Eirin take on Narutoverse as a whole.

The Moonbitches heard the various Naruto villains talking about their Moon-related plans and decided to bring the fight to them.



BGM:

[YOUTUBE]aSLQXXEo5Ns[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## HST Supporter (Jun 27, 2014)

Spite thread.

Kaguya stomps. 

Also Touhou is a bad series. 

You should feel ashamed of being fan of it.


----------



## TedMk2 (Jun 27, 2014)

What a curious post.


----------



## HST Supporter (Jun 27, 2014)

It's a post full of truth.


----------



## TedMk2 (Jun 27, 2014)

Is it though? Some strange things seem to be happening around here lately.


----------



## Iwandesu (Jun 27, 2014)

No idea about touhou's Kaguya but nardo's one is a high tier at touhou verse as far as wiki tells me


----------



## HST Supporter (Jun 27, 2014)

My post is full of truth. Not only that Ted, sadly it's the bitter truth.


----------



## TheForgottenPen (Jun 27, 2014)

iwandesu said:


> No idea about touhou's Kaguya but nardo's one is a high tier at touhou verse as far as wiki tells me



Im sorry, what?


----------



## HST Supporter (Jun 27, 2014)

Don't be frustrated, Ted.

You will find a way to overcome this loss, someday, somehow.


----------



## Iwandesu (Jun 27, 2014)

TedMk2 said:


> Touhou Kaguya is probably city-country level by powerscaling, low-godly regen, some soulfuck resistance, etc. but more importantly she's got massively ftl reactions, IIRC. And may be able to suspend people in time, like she did to Eientei.


Low-godly, soulfuck and mftl ? How much you hate her?
Touhou's blitz the hell out of Kaguya, she start nuking with her moon level aura. Touhou's is atomised hundreds of times but still survives and procced to endlessly punch Kaguya.
After 1000000000000 punches Kaguya starts feeling it and uses izanagi to restore herself.
The bs fight goes on until one of them run out of stamina.


----------



## Iwandesu (Jun 27, 2014)

TheForgottenPen said:


> Im sorry, what?


Wiki says strong mid tiers are island+ , high tiers are planetary entities and top tiers solar system+ .


----------



## TheForgottenPen (Jun 27, 2014)

iwandesu said:


> Wiki says strong mid tiers are island+ , high tiers are planetary entities and top tiers solar system+ .



Because D/C is their strongest points, and totally not their hax? 

lolok


----------



## Louis Cyphre (Jun 27, 2014)

TheForgottenPen said:


> Because D/C is their strongest points, and totally not their hax?
> 
> lolok



Don't mind him. 
As a cancerdomer, his mind is hardwired to big explosions only.


----------



## NightmareCinema (Jun 27, 2014)

TheForgottenPen said:


> Because D/C is their strongest points, and totally not their hax?
> 
> lolok



Let's not forget speed.


----------



## TheForgottenPen (Jun 27, 2014)

Louis Cyphre said:


> Don't mind him.
> As a cancerdomer, his mind is hardwired to big explosions only.



Micheal Bay syndrome


----------



## Aphelion (Jun 27, 2014)

TedMk2 said:


> Is this one of them gay joke things? You shouldn't say that shit man, homophobia ain't cool.


You're the one taking it as an insult


----------



## TheForgottenPen (Jun 27, 2014)

iwandesu said:


> Nope, time suspension is a thing which can beat her.
> @Pen , Kaguya is haxed herself (*of course not touhou level* but still is) she has spatial manipulation, mindfuck, matter manipulation and low level RW by izanagi, Being this the sole reason this was a fair assumption and you are nitpicking bs.



Concession accepted? 

Concession accepted


----------



## Iwandesu (Jun 27, 2014)

TheForgottenPen said:


> Concession accepted?
> 
> Concession accepted


Meh, wathever you want 
Couldn't bother less about a solved match up.


----------



## TedMk2 (Jun 27, 2014)

I wouldn't say it's necessarily all solved. There's still the alternative scenario


----------



## TheForgottenPen (Jun 27, 2014)

Touhou high tiers (and Reisen) taking on Naruto?

Yeah, this thread's solved


----------



## TedMk2 (Jun 27, 2014)

No Reisen.
Moon bunnies were not invited and remain uninvited.

But I guess I may have overestimated Naruto's current powerlevel. Weren't they getting to sub-relativistic/relativistic? That's almost fast enough to contend with them. Well, not Kaguya or Mary Sue, but still.


----------



## Iwandesu (Jun 27, 2014)

TedMk2 said:


> I wouldn't say it's necessarily all solved. There's still the alternative scenario


Can she use time suspension on more than one person?
if so, Kaguya alone is enough.
if not, Kaguya face Kaguya
One of the moon bitchies faces juudara
While mftl city+-country level turn everybody else in dead Meat after some time of blitz+ punching out.


----------



## TheForgottenPen (Jun 27, 2014)

TedMk2 said:


> No Reisen.
> Moon bunnies were not invited and remain uninvited.
> 
> But I guess I may have overestimated Naruto's current powerlevel. Weren't they getting to sub-relativistic/relativistic? That's almost fast enough to contend with them. Well, not Kaguya or Mary Sue, but still.



lol no one really believed sub relativistic nardo


----------



## TedMk2 (Jun 27, 2014)

iwandesu said:


> Can she use time suspension on more than one person?
> if so, Kaguya alone is enough.
> if not, Kaguya face Kaguya
> One of the moon bitchies faces juudara
> While mftl city+-country level turn everybody else in dead Meat after some time of blitz+ punching out.


To my knowledge the suspension extends at least as far as a decent-sized mansion.
And it's only mftl reactions, not movement speed, I think. Plus, she does have an endurance limit to how many times she's killed without getting too tired to continue.



TheForgottenPen said:


> lol no one really believed sub relativistic nardo


No? My mistake then.


----------



## lokoxDZz (Jun 27, 2014)

TedMk2 said:


> No Reisen.
> Moon bunnies were not invited and remain uninvited.
> 
> But I guess I may have overestimated Naruto's current powerlevel. Weren't they getting to sub-relativistic/relativistic? That's almost fast enough to contend with them. Well, not Kaguya or Mary Sue, but still.



No one believed on it and they are no more it even in the calcs


----------



## TedMk2 (Jun 27, 2014)

lokoxDZz said:


> No one believed on it and they are no more it even in the calcs


One more time, in English?


----------



## TheForgottenPen (Jun 27, 2014)

TheForgottenPen said:


> lol no one really believed sub relativistic nardo



Pretty much this


----------



## Eldritch Sukima (Jun 27, 2014)

I'm pretty sure Toyohime is supposed to be more powerful than Yorihime.

And either of them can solo the Narutoverse.


----------



## TheForgottenPen (Jun 27, 2014)

Moon Bitch> Reimu

So....alternative scenario's out


----------



## TedMk2 (Jun 27, 2014)

Eldritch Sukima said:


> I'm pretty sure Toyohime is supposed to be more powerful than Yorihime.


Really? She doesn't have anything performance wise to show for it though, does she?

Anyway, if it's just Kaguya and Eirin, can they still clear?


----------



## Eldritch Sukima (Jun 27, 2014)

TedMk2 said:


> Really? She doesn't have anything performance wise to show for it though, does she?



Well, Yukari had enough confidence that Toyohime would stomp her to immediately get down on her knees and beg for the rest of Gensokyo to be spared.



> Anyway, if it's just Kaguya and Eirin, can they still clear?



Hard to say with their lack of feats, but I'd think so. Eirin is pretty high tier.


----------



## TheForgottenPen (Jun 27, 2014)

New Scenario

Yamaxanadu Shikieiki vs Narutoverse


----------



## TedMk2 (Jun 27, 2014)

Eldritch Sukima said:


> Well, Yukari had enough confidence that Toyohime would stomp her to immediately get down on her knees and beg for the rest of Gensokyo to be spared.
> 
> 
> 
> Hard to say with their lack of feats, but I'd think so. Eirin is pretty high tier.


Fair enough.



TheForgottenPen said:


> New Scenario
> 
> Yamaxanadu Shikieiki vs Narutoverse


Does Eiki even have anything to scale her to? Beyond the quote from Yukari that she considered herself no match for Eiki even with Reimu and Yuyuko on hand, I can't really think of anything.


----------



## TheForgottenPen (Jun 27, 2014)

TedMk2 said:


> Fair enough.
> 
> 
> Does Eiki even have anything to scale her to? Beyond the quote from Yukari that she considered herself no match for Eiki even with Reimu and Yuyuko on hand, I can't really think of anything.


She has a bitchin theme

[YOUTUBE]VGqlEL9WQW0[/YOUTUBE]

Other then that?
Not really. She's one of those that relies on scaling. She's probably  in the top 5 most powerful Touhou Chars


----------



## TedMk2 (Jun 27, 2014)

Dunno where you're getting that top five thing from. But then I'm also out of the loop Touhou wise, I haven't even played ISC yet


----------



## TheForgottenPen (Jun 27, 2014)

Personal list from what I've seen in Touhou. In no apparent order
1/Moon bitch #1
2/Moon bitch #2
3/Dragon god if he ever makes a damn appearance.
4/ Yukari is like the defacto God of the realm. (Besides the person above^^^)
5/ Shieki who's above her in spades.


----------



## Iwandesu (Jun 27, 2014)

TedMk2 said:


> One more time, in English?


Flutter's sub relativistic calc was bs and just a matter of getting a better topographic view to be debunked. Nowadays nardo is solid mach 4k+


----------



## Solar (Jun 27, 2014)

iwandesu said:


> Wiki says strong mid tiers are island+ , high tiers are planetary entities and top tiers solar system+ .



Riemu-level characters are small star-level. Moderately high large planet-level at the lowest end for her.


----------



## TheForgottenPen (Jun 27, 2014)

Oh yeah, that new calc.


----------



## TedMk2 (Jun 27, 2014)

iwandesu said:


> Flutter's sub relativistic calc was bs and just a matter of getting a better topographic view to be debunked. Nowadays nardo is solid mach 4k+


Oh, cool. Thanks for clearing that up.



Bernkastel said:


> Riemu-level characters are small star-level. Moderately high large planet-level at the lowest end for her.





TheForgottenPen said:


> Oh yeah, that new calc.


What's that? Did someone calc the Ying Yang Orb bad end from HRtP?


----------



## Solar (Jun 27, 2014)

TedMk2 said:


> What's that? Did someone calc the Ying Yang Orb bad end from HRtP?





I'm thinking of toying with it again, but no one seems to have any problems with how it is at the moment so I'll leave it as is for now.


----------



## Iwandesu (Jun 27, 2014)

Bernkastel said:


> Riemu-level characters are small star-level. Moderately high large planet-level at the lowest end for her.


Ty for clarifing. 
No problems Ted.


----------



## TedMk2 (Jun 27, 2014)

Bernkastel said:


> I'm thinking of toying with it again, but no one seems to have any problems with how it is at the moment so I'll leave it as is for now.


Wow, nicely done. It never even occured to me that it could be calced, considering how crude the depiction is. Good job.


----------



## Nep Heart (Jun 27, 2014)

HST Supporter said:


> Also Touhou is a bad series.
> 
> You should feel ashamed of being fan of it.



 Quite ironic considering your username being based on one of the most reviled collection of series there can be in the OBD, the three you admit to be a fan of. Especially considering Naruto is especially worse than Bleach at the moment.


----------



## Nep Heart (Jun 27, 2014)

BTW, Kaguya did happen to assist Eirin in her final spell card, so I certainly wouldn't put her all that far behind. Even then, she still has the hax to simply trap Nardo's Kaguya into a timeline of eternity and the massive speed advantage to pull it off even if you want to ignore the MFTL part. Last time I've checked, the HST has no real means to escape temporal BFR.

 So, I'm giving this to Touhou Kaguya for that reason and the fact the Cancerdome thirsts for Nardo Kaguya.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jun 27, 2014)

TheForgottenPen said:


> Personal list from what I've seen in Touhou. In no apparent order
> 1/Moon bitch #1
> 2/Moon bitch #2
> 3/Dragon god if he ever makes a damn appearance.
> ...



No mention of Shinki you ^ (use bro)?


----------



## TheForgottenPen (Jun 27, 2014)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> No mention of Shinki you ^ (use bro)?



Fuck! I forgot. To be fair, I thought she was only strong if she was in her realm


----------



## Nep Heart (Jun 27, 2014)

It's okay, Weather always forgets to factor Shinki, too, in spite of being the one who did her profile in the old wiki. 

 Also, Shinki created her own realm, so, she would need to have that power in the first place to do that, Pen.


----------



## Əyin (Jun 27, 2014)

Bernkastel said:


> I'm thinking of toying with it again, but no one seems to have any problems with how it is at the moment so I'll leave it as is for now.



Truth is, I still doubt the PC98 canonization after ZUN statement in AWA 2013


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jun 27, 2014)

Shinki's not exactly Dormammu who gets buffs or debuffs like that.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jun 27, 2014)

Əyin said:


> Truth is, I still doubt the canonization after ZUN statement in AWA 2013



Despite Yuuka being in one of the mangas.


----------



## Əyin (Jun 27, 2014)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> Despite Yuuka being in one of the mangas.



Inconsistent that's why


----------



## TheForgottenPen (Jun 27, 2014)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> Shinki's not exactly Dormammu who gets buffs or debuffs like that.



She got beat by Reimu, right? Before the spellcard system got in place?


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jun 27, 2014)

TheForgottenPen said:


> She got beat by Reimu, right? Before the spellcard system got in place?



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W8UHzPi4K7c[/YOUTUBE]

Yeah, and you can see Makai getting lit the fuck up towards the end of the fight.

That's how hype it was.


----------



## Qinglong (Jun 27, 2014)

PC-98 happened except where it got retconned

so Alice


----------



## zenieth (Jun 28, 2014)

Toyohime isn't stronger than her baby sister.

Zun made that very clear.

The little sister is usually the broken one

And using yuuka as clarification for 98 don't exactly work when nothing about her is the same other than her being a scary as fuck bitch.


----------



## Weather (Jun 28, 2014)

> Toyohime isn't stronger than her baby sister.
> 
> Zun made that very clear.
> 
> The little sister is usually the broken one



Pretty much, ZUN logic dictates that the little sister is always the broken one.



			
				 Ampchu said:
			
		

> BTW, Kaguya did happen to assist Eirin in her final spell card, so I certainly wouldn't put her all that far behind. Even then, she still has the hax to simply trap Nardo's Kaguya into a timeline of eternity and the massive speed advantage to pull it off even if you want to ignore the MFTL part. Last time I've checked, the HST has no real means to escape temporal BFR.



Nah, ZUN stated that Eirin holds back out of respect, then SoPM confirms that Eirin is one of the highest Gods of the moon (probably Omoikane) Kaguya isn't near her.



> It's okay, Weather always forgets to factor Shinki, too, in spite of being the one who did her profile in the old wiki.



Hey!


----------



## Əyin (Jun 28, 2014)

Qinglong said:


> PC-98 happened except where it got retconned
> 
> so Alice



Regarding canonical confirmation, in  he pretty much said this :



> Q: Are the PC-98 games considered canon compared to the Windows series?
> 
> ZUN: There are a few contradictions in the story when putting the PC-98 and Windows games side by side, but I would take reference from the latest games to consider what is canon.


----------



## lokoxDZz (Jun 28, 2014)

TheForgottenPen said:


> Personal list from what I've seen in Touhou. In no apparent order
> 1/Moon bitch #1
> 2/Moon bitch #2
> 3/Dragon god if he ever makes a damn appearance.
> ...



Who is these two Moon bitchs above Dragon god?


----------



## TheForgottenPen (Jun 28, 2014)

Toyohime and Yorihime

Yorihime casually bested Reimu, Marisa, Remilia, and Sakuya all at once. 

But then again, I think these were when the spellcard system was in place... 

EDIT: Dont listen to me


----------



## Weather (Jun 28, 2014)

> Toyohime and Yorihime
> 
> Yorihime casually bested Reimu, Marisa, Remilia, and Sakuya all at once.
> 
> But then again, I think these were when the spellcard system was in place...



Moar like Yukari got on her knees in front of Toyohime for her to spare Gensokyo for invading the Moon.

Yorihime is confirmed by word of god to be esentially a more broken version of Reimu, also that she is practically unbeatable by everybody in Gensokyo, hence she is never gonna appear in a game.


----------



## Eldritch Sukima (Jun 28, 2014)

From the sound of it, ZUN's quote on canon just means that when the PC-98 and Windows games contradict each other the Windows games take precedence.

That would still make everything from the PC-98 era canon except where it explicitly contradicts the Windows era stuff.

As for Yorihime, imagine how easy any given Touhou game would be if you had unlimited bombs.



That's basically Yorihime in a nutshell.


----------



## Əyin (Jun 28, 2014)

Eldritch Sukima said:


> From the sound of it, ZUN's quote on canon just means that when the PC-98 and Windows games contradict each other the Windows games take precedence.
> 
> That would still make everything from the PC-98 era canon except where it explicitly contradicts the Windows era stuff.
> 
> ...



Ah thanks for the clearance.

The only way to beat Yorihime is to outsmart her. Proved by Tewi in IotMaIotE series


----------



## TheForgottenPen (Jun 28, 2014)

Goddammit Tewi


----------



## Brooks (Jun 28, 2014)

[Kaguya....guess which one? if you can't, then too bad./FONT]


----------



## zenieth (Jun 28, 2014)

TheForgottenPen said:


> Yorihime casually bested Reimu, Marisa, Remilia, and Sakuya all at once.



Lol what, no she didn't.

She beat all of them, but she only ever fought them one on  one


----------



## TheForgottenPen (Jun 28, 2014)

:EDIT Oh, oops.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jun 28, 2014)

It was definitely 1v1


----------



## TheForgottenPen (Jun 28, 2014)

Welp, time to hit Manga reader


----------



## Eldritch Sukima (Jun 28, 2014)

Wouldn't have made a difference anyway.

The only reason they even went for spellcard duels is because she had them all dead to rights to begin with.


----------



## zenieth (Jun 28, 2014)

Due to them not expecting antone on the moon.

I'm sure she can beat all of them, all of them together?

Nope. Especially since she fought a reimu who was fighting in a style she only started a few months ago.


----------



## Eldritch Sukima (Jun 28, 2014)

zenieth said:


> Due to them not expecting antone on the moon.
> 
> I'm sure she can beat all of them, all of them together?
> 
> Nope. Especially since she fought a reimu who was fighting in a style she only started a few months ago.



Are you talking about a 4 on 1 spellcard duel or an actual fight?





Because Marisa was convinced that they'd lose the latter.


----------



## zenieth (Jun 28, 2014)

And reimu was convinced a legitimate youkai hunt would end in her win.

Just off of all we saw, I can't see yorihime dealing with all of that in one go especially considering how remilia and reimu pressured her.


----------



## zenieth (Jun 29, 2014)

Maybe two

But all four?


----------



## Eldritch Sukima (Jun 29, 2014)

zenieth said:


> And reimu was convinced a legitimate youkai hunt would end in her win..



Reimu is also the only one that's worth anything in a fight at that level, due to Fantasy Nature being obscenely broken. The other three would just be getting in the way if they ganged up on Yorihime.

On a side note, Chapter 21 does prove my earlier claim wrong. Yukari identifies Yorihime as the one with great power in combat, which means Toyohime is the less talented fighter of the two and can still trounce Yukari and Ran by herself.

ZUN has an unhealthy moon fetish, it seems.


----------



## zenieth (Jun 29, 2014)

I don't see any reason to believe they'd get in the way and remelia clearly had yorihime physically beat.

Nothing she did was so far and away better than any of them that I can agree with that assessment.


----------



## Eldritch Sukima (Jun 29, 2014)

zenieth said:


> I don't see any reason to believe they'd get in the way and remelia clearly had yorihime physically beat.
> 
> Nothing she did was so far and away better than any of them that I can agree with that assessment.



Having Yorihime physically beat doesn't mean much when she can, on a whim, make it impossible to touch her without being incinerated. That takes Sakuya out of the equation too since just about every attack she uses is physical.


----------



## zenieth (Jun 29, 2014)

I understand that, but it's still a fault in her skill set and given her penchant shown, I'm going to need some hard lined proof that she can beat all four together, especially so definitively.


----------



## Eldritch Sukima (Jun 29, 2014)

zenieth said:


> I understand that, but it's still a fault in her skill set and given her penchant shown, I'm going to need some hard lined proof that she can beat all four together, especially so definitively.



I'm still not sure whether we're talking about a spellcard duel or an actual fight here. She has the ability to disintegrate matter into dust, which would be pretty nasty if she were fighting to kill.

Guess we'll just have to agree to disagree.


----------



## zenieth (Jun 29, 2014)

And saluya had the opportunity to slit her throat twice.

So yeah, agree to disagree.


----------



## TheForgottenPen (Jun 29, 2014)

Sorry for going off topic for a second, but I'm curious.



Don't you hate Touhou, Zen?


----------



## zenieth (Jun 29, 2014)

Do you see any relevant posts towards me hating the series?


----------



## TheForgottenPen (Jun 29, 2014)

No, its not that. It didn't seem like it, which was why I was asking. Like literally, the wiki says that.


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Jun 29, 2014)

whats a touhou


----------



## zenieth (Jun 29, 2014)

A tiny hat


----------



## Kurou (Jun 29, 2014)

HST Supporter said:


> Spite thread.
> 
> Kaguya stomps.
> 
> ...



Best post in thread


----------



## Lurko (Jun 29, 2014)

Kaguya wins, thw non Naruto one that is.


----------

